# Proposed business names?



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Kangaroo Electric, we will hop right to it!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Considered using your name? Many commercial contractors do.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Bright sparks said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently trying to think of a business name for my electrical business. Most of my work will be commercial and industrial but all the ones I have thought off are already in use.......any ideas???



little Koala bear Electrical service..:thumbup:



Welcome to the forum ...:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> little Koala bear Electrical service..:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum ...:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Rainbows and Unicorns Electric.


----------



## Bright sparks (Aug 15, 2011)

Lol thanks for the welcome these forums are pretty interesting

Bright sparks has already been taken...


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

We Spark a little less electric


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

ABright Sparks


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Bright sparks said:


> Lol thanks for the welcome these forums are pretty interesting
> 
> Bright sparks has already been taken...


I never really thought any electrical business name with arcs or sparks made very much sense. Both are bad.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Wallabe Electric.


----------



## guy2073 (May 4, 2011)

wire nutz


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

backstay said:


> Kangaroo Electric, we will hop right to it!


We have that here in NJ. I think they're out of Clifton, NJ.

Sent from my iPhone somewhere in the field.


----------



## Jeff1976 (Aug 10, 2011)

I made the choice of using my initials as in XYZ Electric, Inc. It seemed like a good idea at the time but it took me years of good work and advertising before anyone could remember the name of my company. Finally now in our own local area I'm well known. I wish that I had come up with a more memorable name in the beginning. Instead of using something cute or "Electrical" like Sparks Electric...let us check your shorts, try something that sounds memorable and trustworthy. If I had a better answer I would have used it myself. I will say that the two most often asked questions from a new customer are (1) Are you licensed? (2) Are you insured? Now there's a GREAT name... Licensed & Insured Electric. Or just use the first letters LIE. Good Luck.


----------



## Bright sparks (Aug 15, 2011)

Jeff1976 said:


> I made the choice of using my initials as in XYZ Electric, Inc. It seemed like a good idea at the time but it took me years of good work and advertising before anyone could remember the name of my company. Finally now in our own local area I'm well known. I wish that I had come up with a more memorable name in the beginning. Instead of using something cute or "Electrical" like Sparks Electric...let us check your shorts, try something that sounds memorable and trustworthy. If I had a better answer I would have used it myself. I will say that the two most often asked questions from a new customer are (1) Are you licensed? (2) Are you insured? Now there's a GREAT name... Licensed & Insured Electric. Or just use the first letters LIE. Good Luck.


Haha that's a good 1


----------



## IBEW191 (Apr 4, 2011)

Right Choice Electric, Arks And Sparks Electric, Geter Done! Electric, Speedy Electric, ABC Electric, YOUR WAY ELECTRIC:laughing: Right Choice Electric, We Wire Anything Electric, Everything Electric. ABC puts you first in the phone book:thumbup:


----------



## superfly (Aug 6, 2011)

instead of bright sparks electric you could abbreviate it to BS Electric!

sorry, i had to!!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

superfly said:


> instead of bright sparks electric you could abbreviate it to BS Electric!
> 
> sorry, i had to!!


:laughing:


----------



## Bright sparks (Aug 15, 2011)

superfly said:


> instead of bright sparks electric you could abbreviate it to BS Electric!
> 
> sorry, i had to!!


Bs........I like that lol


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Surefire Electric.....


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

superfly said:


> instead of bright sparks electric you could abbreviate it to BS Electric!
> 
> sorry, i had to!!


 
there is actually a guy in PA with that as his name


----------



## superfly (Aug 6, 2011)

electricalwiz said:


> there is actually a guy in PA with that as his name


I do feel bad for that guy if he does good work.


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

AAA Aabco Electric. You'll be the first hit on any alphabetized search, and in printed phone listings.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

CraigV said:


> AAA Aabco Electric. You'll be the first hit on any alphabetized search, and in printed phone listings.



Useless for a Google listings, and no one uses yellow pages any more.


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Useless for a Google listings, and no one uses yellow pages any more.


 
I know. Sarcasm's hard to convey online too...


----------



## Jeff1976 (Aug 10, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Useless for a Google listings, and no one uses yellow pages any more.


Google , Yahoo, Bing and SEO are most effective but I get calls almost every day due to the yellow pages. It may seem like everyone is jumping on the net but a transition like this takes a generation to complete. Whether it's commercial or residential, people 50 and older still mostly rely on the old ways.... IOW-The Yellow Pages.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Jeff1976 said:


> people 50 and older still mostly rely on the old ways.... IOW-The Yellow Pages.


Heh heh, maybe 75 and over. I'm 60 and haven't used a phone book in decades.....maybe 15 years. The yellow pages may not be dead but it has one foot in the grave.

I did a service call lasyt week and the 80 year old couple found us thru a google search :thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

220/221 said:


> Heh heh, maybe 75 and over. I'm 60 and haven't used a phone book in decades.....maybe 15 years. The yellow pages may not be dead but it has one foot in the grave.
> 
> I did a service call lasyt week and the 80 year old couple found us thru a google search :thumbup:


Yellow book and yellow pages are rip off and not worth 1 penny..


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I never really thought any electrical business name with arcs or *sparks* made very much sense. Both are bad.


How about Mr. Sparky? :laughing:


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Jeff1976 said:


> Google , Yahoo, Bing and SEO are most effective but I get calls almost every day due to the yellow pages. It may seem like everyone is jumping on the net but a transition like this takes a generation to complete. Whether it's commercial or residential, people 50 and older still mostly rely on the old ways.... IOW-The Yellow Pages.


Thanks for sharing that, I find it very interesting. Would be so kind to provide the data points you used to determine that? Thanks


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

MarkyMark said:


> How about Mr. Sparky? :laughing:


That's really a good one! Quick, grab this URL before someone else does: http://www.mistersparky.com/


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

But before you throw away your yellow pages advertisibng, consider a few fundamental questions:

Is the Yellow Pages working for you currently?

Does Yellow Pages advertising work for others in your industry?

What have you tried to improve the results that you are getting?

Does you ad stand out from the crowd?

Have you had your ad written by a professional?

Have you tested your ad using other cheaper mediums first?


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Mr Rewire said:


> But before you throw away your yellow pages advertisibng, consider a few fundamental questions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Mr Rewire said:


> But before you throw away your yellow pages advertisibng, consider a few fundamental questions:
> 
> Is the Yellow Pages working for you currently?
> 
> ...


Are you a Troll?


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

flyboy said:


> No, because we determined , through tracking, that the cost per lead was unacceptable. The conversion rate, average sale (ticket) and customer loyalty was 60 points lower than the other forms of marketing we are using. Also, the high call volume peaks typically occured when we couldn't meet fullfillment because we were already busy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm curious as to what *IS* working for you.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

By The Book Electric
Factory Authorized Service 
Power Specialists



NEVER use MID-ATLANTIC XXXXXX, every Mid-Atlantic in the world has been used, but then Maybe Atlantic Electric MIGHT go over seeing as you are 1000’s of miles from that particular body of water.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> Are you a Troll?


 why are you needing to know where the meeting is?:whistling2:


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

down under electric
fosters electric
aussie electric
red mountain electric


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

ampman said:


> down under electric


There is a Down Under in Virginia specializes in duct banks and OBVIOUSLY underground work.


----------



## benski (Jul 29, 2011)

I seen a Savage Electric before now that sounds......scary!:laughing:


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

I always liked V-Line electric. Used to work for an outfit called Quest Electric. "You want a mess...call Quest"


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Bright sparks said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently trying to think of a business name for my electrical business. Most of my work will be commercial and industrial but all the ones I have thought off are already in use.......any ideas???


"DINGOS ELECTRIC" we work like dogs to serve. I really did not mean that to be demeaning; It is just a phrase we use here in the states.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

If it's a father/son team......Hackenson Electric :thumbup:


----------



## nydx1 (May 19, 2011)

C&I electric
Commercial and industrial electric


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

Flash-Bang Electric :whistling2:


----------

